# create customized FreeBSD Live



## ccc (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

How to create my own customized FreeBSD Live, to boot it on every computer from the USB stick?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2011)

Thread 468

Same principles apply.


----------

